# MTB Laufradsatz Deore XT + Alexrims EN24 Disc 26"



## brainsail (9. April 2011)

http://www.hood.de/angebot/41617026/mtb-laufradsatz-deore-xt-alexrims-en24-disc-26-.htm


----------

